# Whats better



## marty vw (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey what's better than getting up early in the morning and lighting up the smoker. New to this forum, I am 40 and just started smoking meat 2 years ago.I have a Great Outdoors gas smoker, that a friend gave to me,and I love it. I knew nothing about smoking when he gave it to me, but with some practice I have been able to manage a few good meals. My biggest question would have to be how long should the wood chips actualy smoke.
Should I keep puttting new ones in until the meat is done, or just refil the box once or twice. I like to have the meat in the smoker for at least 6 to 8 hours, more if I have the time. How long should smoke be rolling out?
Looking forward to any advice.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 13, 2008)

Marty VW
Welcome to SMF from a fellow "Marty" !!!

The smoke amount is a preference. Pending on what I am smoking and what type of wood I am smoking with, but in general I would say an hour and a half to two and half hours of mild to medium smoke for me. Remember, smoke is just another ingredient to your recipe.


----------



## kookie (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to the site............. Great place here............


----------



## walking dude (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome marty to one of the best sites OF ALL...........

don't listen to mossy..........he is a whimp when it comes to smoke..........LOLOLOLOL..........(d88de waits for the nasty phone call or email)

smoke ring stops at 140 internals.........but will take smoke the entire time..............

i smoke from start to finish............i LOVE the smoke flavor.............

but no matter what anyone tells you.........its summin to have to practice and practice and practice and ..........etc..... I LOVE PRACTICING......hehehe

you will have to find out how much smoke you like yourself........but whats great........you get to eat your mistakes...........LOLOL

once again, welcome


----------



## mossymo (Feb 13, 2008)

Walking Dude is all talk, full of smack....... LOL !!!


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 13, 2008)

IT'S ANOTHER HAWKEYE!!!!

Welcome from down the street EDDYVILLE


----------



## walking dude (Feb 13, 2008)

crap..........didn't notice another iowaian........WELCOME EVEN MORE

and don't listen to mossy


----------



## marty vw (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey thanks guys, glad to see a hawkeye fan in here. Lets go to kinnick and fire up the smokers.  I am going to be smoking some pheasant and ribs sunday for the race. Hope it turns out alright. What kind of wood do you guys like the best. I use hickory and apple


----------



## richtee (Feb 13, 2008)

Hia Marty...one thing caught my eye in your earlier post: ... the smoke should really NEVER be "rolling out". It should be quietly heading in a thin blue trail to Heaven  :{)


----------



## marty vw (Feb 13, 2008)

Good point Richtee


----------



## marty vw (Feb 13, 2008)

Stupid question here: how do you get a picture by your name


----------



## marty vw (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey d I need to brine pheasant before smoking


----------



## low&slow (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF Marty. To add a piture to your name click the UserCP at the top of the page, then click edit avitar on the left side of the screen.


----------



## marty vw (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks low&slow


----------



## richtee (Feb 13, 2008)

I brine mine. Cure them actually, using 1/2 cup Tenderquick/gal of water and spices. Half the normal brine rate for poultry typically.


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome!  You will get lots of good information here!  Besure to get us some q-view!


----------



## marty vw (Feb 13, 2008)

What is tenderquick?


----------



## cman95 (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be.


----------



## richtee (Feb 13, 2008)

Tenderquick is a pre-mixed meat cure containing nitrates. Go with a salt brine for now, we'll have you curing bacon and jerky before long   LOL!
Use around 1/2 cup TOTAL Kosher and other flavored salts/gal. That's the trouble with using premade flavored salt...not sure how much IS salt. I use the powders for flavor exclusivly.

On Edit: search the word "brine"- lots of posts.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 13, 2008)

MossyMo has it right, you don't really need smoke throughout the cooking period. I noticed you mentioned smoke rolling out.... you want a thin blue smoke and not big puffs/clouds. Sometimes you won't see the smoke, but if you can smell it, you're ok.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 13, 2008)

Marty welcome to smf!!!!!!!!


----------



## welder (Feb 15, 2008)

After you use the gasser for awhile you need to graduate to a stick burner that when you really enjoy smoking. For wood Hickory, hickory. $ hour should give you a pretty good smoke


----------



## walking dude (Feb 15, 2008)

sorry welder........but HUH?


----------



## flyin'illini (Feb 15, 2008)

Marty, Welcome to the site.


----------



## stacks (Feb 15, 2008)

Marty welcome to SMF.  Look forward to reading your posts and seeing some q-view of your successes.
I've always found fruit woods to be better for wild birds tho I've never smoked a pheasant.  Let us know how your smoke turns out.


----------



## welder (Feb 15, 2008)

four hours hit wrong key sorry about that


----------



## desertlites (Feb 15, 2008)

lol welder,as most of us can read  between those things WD on the other hand has been inhaleing to much of what Bill clinton didn't. gottcha wd!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 16, 2008)

WD, in goes the good air... out goes the bad air. I hope you're in a sharing mood.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 16, 2008)

LOLOLOLOL........well.........when he mentioned hickory back to back then the dollar sign...........i thought........hmmmmmmm.......better go to bed.......chill.......get back up in the morning, and make sure i read that correct...............LMAO............

uhhhhhhh........what was we talking about?

hmmmm.....wonder if any of that pulled pork is left.......i'm hungry all of a sudden..................LMAO


----------

